

RIM's Mike Lazaridis Takes A Quantum Leap Of Faith In Waterloo - paulgb
http://www.fastcompany.com/3004344/rims-mike-lazaridis-takes-quantum-leap-faith-waterloo

======
floetic
Nice!

